# Components in Stock thread



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

As people need things that are in short supply. We might want to let people know where we see stuff and when. Keeping it all to a single thread will keep from spamming the entire forum. 

Post when you see something, what it is, where you found it.

6/24/21
Cabelas has 44 cal, 300 gr XTPs in stock on the website. They had 240s last week.
Scheels has Pyrodex in stock at SLC.


-DallanC


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Just components or ammo in stock, as well? 

6/23/21
Cabelas had:
20 gauge--hunting and target loads
12 gauge--Several waterfowl loads (steel shot)
28 gauge--hunting and target loads


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

IDK... I've been looking for 300gr XTPs for a very long time and just found them. Hence wanting to post here to let others know if they are in the same boat.

Maybe we make a similar thread in the guns section for ammo, or another in the reloading section... but really IDK where we draw the line. It can all be in one monolithic thread. If it gets too large the mods can break it up 

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Yesterday (Friday) Smith and Edwards West Jordan had FF and FFF 777 powder on the shelf. I believe it was $32.99 a jug. I have a new bottle and a 1/2 full bottle from last year, so I'm golden and didn't get one just to get it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cabelas has BH209 in stock on the website. This may very well be the last BH209 available for the rest of the year. Hodgdon bought Western Powders, and shipped out all powder in stock at the end of last year. They made 1 production run earlier this year and it will be the _ONLY_ run for the entire year. Most of that powder shipped out in April so I'm highly surprised Cabelas got some in.

PS: $49 a bottle... /gasp

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

BH209 now sold out on Cabelas Website.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I thought about ordering some this morning and having it shipped to their Grand Junction store to pick up on my way home but figured that 1 day shipping wouldn't work.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

For an additional $20 they would ship it to your home. I ordered a couple cans, shipped to store... waiting to see if the order ships (it should, it was in stock for hours after my order). Really expensive IMO... but well less than the $90 per can on ksl, or $250 per can on gunbroker.

Its amusing as just last night I was telling my wife I'm going to switch over to Pyrodex as I have tons of that stuff vs running low on bh209 leading up to the hunt, and it looking bleak that Hodgdon wasnt going to make anymore for the rest of the year.... then this morning i see it show up in stock at Cabelas. I wonder if they got in a big shipment a while back, and are only putting up a certain # of cans per week for sale.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I asked Cabela's customer service a number of years ago about the hazmat fee and if you had to pay it on a ship to store item, and the answer was yes that you have to pay a hazardous shipping fee on ship to store. 

Perhaps they changed it 


Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Never been charged hazmat on any powder purchases sent to store. That's the big perk of buying off the website and ship to store. It sometimes takes longer... sometimes alot longer, but way WAY cheaper than say ordering from PowderValley.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The ship to store wouldn't of worked for me anyway since they usually require 3 days to ship 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

I have an unopened can of BH209 I bought at sportsmans in February. Was planning on working up a load for my ultimate, but decided to stick with pellets for simplicity of it. I’m willing to sell it if someone is in need. Im In santaquin. You’ll need pick it up. PM me if you’re interested.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

I was at gunnies this afternoon. Pretty impressed with all the muzzleloader stuff they had. They even had several packs of CCI 209 mz primers available.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Cabelas in Idaho Falls has or maybe had Winchester 209 primers in stock. If anyone lives or is in the area.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Walmart in Tooele has 209 primers. First primers I have seen in almost a year.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Interesting. I've not even heard of Federal 209MZ Muzzleloader primers. I image they are weaker primers like the KleanBore Remington primers? These would be fine for Pyrodex and similar powders, no good for BH209.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

CalRanch in American fork has at least 10 boxes of 44cal 240gr XTPs, just in case anyone is looking for some bulk buying.

-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Barnes TEZ 250 gr sabot








Barnes Spit-Fire T-EZ Muzzleloading Bullets 50 Cal Sabot 45 Cal 250


Barnes Spit-Fire T-EZ Bullets are easier to load thanks to a new sabot. T-EZ bullets feature a flat base and are just as accurate as Barnes MZ bullets....




www.midwayusa.com





edit: sold out


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Brownell's has Federal 209A primers in stock today. $75 per 1000 count.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow... sad times. Between the rise in ammo / component prices, fuel etc etc.... many people are going to be priced out of hunting in the near future.

I've been loading up on upland game shotshells over the past 6 months. I paid what I felt was "high'ish" prices at the time... but current prices are now well over what I paid at the time. I wouldn't have believed it could get this bad 2 years ago, I expected some pull back in costs as availability increased... but we're seeing the opposite.

Anyone follow wheat futures? Boy, its scary to see what's looming on the horizon. A neighbors daughter is in Hong Kong as a missionary. She hasn't seen bread in the stores for sale for over 2 weeks. She's shared pictures of nearly empty market shelves. That's crazy, Hong Kong is a fairly wealthy city to experience these kinds of shortages.

smh...

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It may be getting time for me to put some of my #6 and #8 lead shot on the market.....

But then I would also have to sell some of my 209 primer and shot shell powders hoard...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cabelas website has Kleanbore primers, first I've seen for sale there in 2 years. They are mighty pricey though, $20 per tray of 100. Get them shipped to store to save the hazmat fee.

https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/remington-kleanbore-209-primers 

-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Cabelas website has Kleanbore primers, first I've seen for sale there in 2 years. They are mighty pricey though, $20 per tray of 100. Get them shipped to store to save the hazmat fee.
> 
> https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/remington-kleanbore-209-primers
> 
> -DallanC


Thanks. Even at that price they should last as long as I need to worry about and leave a few for the grandkids.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah I've been saying if they ever came back in stock I was going to buy 1k... but now that day is here, I only bought 300 lol

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Yeah I've been saying if they ever came back in stock I was going to be 1k... but now that day is here, I only bought 300 lol
> 
> -DallanC


300 is still a lot of primers for a smoke pole.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I had a really great day with my son once shooting. We were sighting scopes messing around with different charge weights etc etc. We burned through a whole tray in an afternoon. It was a hoot and I fondly look back on that day. We had a crazy high pile of dirty cleaning patches lol.

Anyway, I have about 350 Kleanbore primers here at the house, so another 300 on order and I feel good for a really long time. My Remington is shooting extremely well again after going back to pyrodex from Blackhorn. My son has a new CVA Mountain rifle he bought from RemingtonCountry on this site a while back, it needs some final scope tweaks. But I dont expect any more long shooting sessions with the smokepoles.

-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Shameless plug since stock is still up and down for ML's - I have another case of these I am sitting on and would sell. I probably could find an extra few sets of primers too I will post:









Federal Fusion 240gr .50 Cal ML Sabots


Should have listed this before the season. I have an extra case of these (10 packs). There are 12 EZ Loading Ribbed Sabots in each pack. These are for In-Line 50 caliber. Asking $12 a pack.




www.utahwildlife.net


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I found a bunch more of the Hornady Sabots I've been selling as well. Every time I think I've sold the last bag, I find a few more.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Kleanbore's all sold out. Hope those here who needed them got their orders in. This stuff doesnt wait around.

-DallanC


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Scheels has Blackhorn 209 in stock, $49.99/bottle with no limit. The guy said they have 150 in stock (most in the back), but they are down to 142 after my visit. 😁


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

brisket said:


> Scheels has Blackhorn 209 in stock, $49.99/bottle with no limit. The guy said they have 150 in stock (most in the back), but they are down to 142 after my visit. 😁


I thought 10 oz. bottles were expensive. but 8 oz. bottles? WTH?


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Fowlmouth said:


> I thought 10 oz. bottles were expensive. but 8 oz. bottles? WTH?


Definitely Putin’s fault. 😏


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I found some Winchester 777 209 Muzzy primers on Sportsmans website, had to ship to store though. First I have been able to find them in 18 months or so of looking. Now I can finally become a muzzy hunter...neat!


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

Just checked sportsman’s.. all 209s outta stock again. I’m doing strictly muzzy this year since I didn’t draw dedicated and my hunting partner (dad) wanted to just do muzzy elk. Anybody have some they would be willing to part with?


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Pokesmole said:


> Just checked sportsman’s.. all 209s outta stock again. I’m doing strictly muzzy this year since I didn’t draw dedicated and my hunting partner (dad) wanted to just do muzzy elk. Anybody have some they would be willing to part with?


It’s near impossible to find primers in the stores, this is probably your best bet:





__





Find 209 primers For Sale | ksl.com


Find 209 primers for sale near you or sell to local buyers. Search listings for 209 primers and other items on KSL Classifieds.



classifieds.ksl.com









__





Search Results 209 primers







utahgunexchange.com


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Pokesmole said:


> Just checked sportsman’s.. all 209s outta stock again. I’m doing strictly muzzy this year since I didn’t draw dedicated and my hunting partner (dad) wanted to just do muzzy elk. Anybody have some they would be willing to part with?


Where abouts do you call home?


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

taxidermist said:


> Where abouts do you call home?


 I live in West Jordan.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Theres alot of different types and brands of 209 primers. You need to be more specific about what you need.

-DallanC


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

DallanC said:


> Theres alot of different types and brands of 209 primers. You need to be more specific about what you need.
> 
> -DallanC


well I prefer Winchester or CCI. Have had success with the triple se7en ones before. But really, I’m open to anything I can find.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

So ML primers? I mean both winchester and cci make 3 different types of 209s.

Scheels might have some, call them... the website says "low stock" but they might still have a tray or two:









Winchester Triple Se7en 209 Primers


These Primers were designed to be used with Hodgdon Triple 7 and Pyrodex Pellets. SCHEELS




www.scheels.com





-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Sportsmans had a large amount of the 209 primers when I was there a week ago. I think they were the Chedite brand. They had some at the ML stuff, and at the reloading components.

I know I have some Remington STS primers I'll never use. I'll find them and let you know. I'll GIVE them to you if you can't find any.

EDIT: Found them. I have 200 you can have if you want them.


----------



## Blacdog (Nov 24, 2019)

I have 100 or so Winchester if it helps someone out


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Walmart……


----------

